# NULL abfrage von ADO Recordset mit RTF Access Memo-Daten



## herberta (9. August 2006)

Ich habe ein mysteriöses Problem!
Ich habe eine Access-Datenbank, welche Memo-Felder enthält. In diesen Feldern lege ich RTF-Daten mit Textformatierungen ab, also so was, was Wordpad schreiben würde.

Wenn ich das Feld per ADO abfrage, enthält das Recordset einen Wert, z.B. "{\rtf\ansi\ansicpg1252\deff0{fonttbl{ ....." u.s.w.. Wenn ich den Wert des Recordsets sofort in ein RichText-Steuerelement.textRTF einlese, dann erhalte ich das richtige Ergebnis. Wenn ich den Wert (rs("MemoField").value) aber zuerst auf den NULL-Wert prüfen will, dann passiert folgendes. Im Überwachungsfenster steht als "Value" der oben angegebene Wert {\rft ...
Im Moment der Abfrage (if not isnull(rs("MenoField").value then....) wird er Wert im Recordset-Überwachungsfenster NULL. Das ganze findet in einem Klassenmodul vom Typ "Datasource" statt.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den im Recordset vorhandenen Wert in eine Variable zu speichern bevor er NULL wird? Beim Versuch das direkt in einen String zu lesen entsteht auch NULL.


----------



## DevHB (9. August 2006)

Hi,

so ganz wird man aus Deinem Text nicht schlau.

Was ist die Klasse DataSource, eigen programmiert oder meinst Du eine vb - interne Klasse?

Wie lang sind die Texte in dem Memofeld?

Was passiert bei einem

```
Debug.Print Rs.Fields("MemoFeld").Value
```
?


Poste mal den entspr. Code vom Auslesen (Öffnen Recordset, Abfrage etc.., Beispiel - RTF - Text), dann kann man sich das besser vorstellen.


----------

